# Help Me Learn Please



## mboley370 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am one month in and am feeling pretty good.  I found that my biceps are coming back pretty fast even though its been a good 2 1/2 - 3 years since I have worked out seriously.

Weight today 160.5  height 5" 8 1/2 inches  25 years old

Note:  Right now my workouts aren't going to be that impressive do to getting back and getting tired very quickly.  My muscles aren't use to this.  However I am looking for help this isn't necesseraly a guide to follow lol.

I am still having some trouble with my workouts on how to put everything together.

Tomorrow makes 1 month even of working out 

Thursday Heavy Chest, back, and abs.  I haven't even touched anything above 185 since I have been back lifting so I am happy tonight lol.

Flat Bench
95 x 15 warm up
135 x 10 warm up
190 x 7  I thought I could only get it 4
195 x 5
200 x 5  the 200 marker lol, I couldn't even lift this once two weeks ago at all.
205 x 3 and needed assistance on the 4th
205 x 2 and needed assistance on the 3rd and 4th  yeah I am dead here

Incline dumbell press  I haven't even done this exercise since I have been back at all.

50 x 10 easy and new I should move up
65 x 6
65 x 6
70 x 5

Flat dumbell butterfly

30 x 10
35 x 10
35 x 12 


I also murdered my back tonight, however the machines I used I have no clue what they are called lol.  Shows how noob I am I guess lol.

4 exercises  3 sets x 10 reps on each exercise.  I thought it was a wise choice to start using machines instead of free weights until my back gets a little stronger its still pretty weak.


Matt


----------



## Built (Feb 26, 2009)

Lousy idea using machines until you get stronger. You need to build up your stabilizers while the prime movers get strong!


----------



## mboley370 (Feb 27, 2009)

Built said:


> Lousy idea using machines until you get stronger. You need to build up your stabilizers while the prime movers get strong!



You are very correct.  I am going to just use a  2 free weights 1 machine ratio for now then.  Maybe throw some weighted wide grip pullups if i can lol, dead lifts, and then some rows in there.

Today is biceps, triceps, abs, and some traps.  How many times per week should I do traps anyone know?  I here 1-3, I have leared that working out a body part more times per week for me really works on smaller muscles.  Should i do traps mon, wed, fri?


----------



## Built (Feb 27, 2009)

No wide grips, k? You want lat width, go narrow. You want rotator cuff strain, go wide. 

I'd ditch machines entirely, especially at first. 

If you do cleans and deads, you shouldn't need specific trap movements.


----------



## mboley370 (Feb 27, 2009)

Built said:


> No wide grips, k? You want lat width, go narrow. You want rotator cuff strain, go wide.
> 
> I'd ditch machines entirely, especially at first.
> 
> If you do cleans and deads, you shouldn't need specific trap movements.



I see, well I guess I could try it that way then.  I didn't do traps today.  I will see if mine build up by doing the exercises you stated above.


Todays Results for biceps and triceps

standing dbc 
1 x 10  30 lbs
1 x 12  30 lbs
1 x 10  35 lbs

Standing straight bar curl

3 x 10  65 lbs

Preacher Curls

1 x 15  45 lbs outer grip
1 x 15  55 lbs outer grip
2 x 15  55 lbs inner grip


Seated Triceps presses/machine  I love this machine I can't sub it out yet

2 x 10    170 lbs
1 x 10    180 lbs


V shape pully pull downs  Are pullys ok since you still use stabilizer muscles

1 x 10   62.5 lbs
2 x 10   72.5 lbs


Super setted standing cable curls with the v shape pully pull downs

3 x 10  42.5


Close grip bench

2 x 10   95 lbs  I was dead by this part of my workout so it was just to do them at failure
1 x 10   105 lbs   



Ab workout


----------



## mboley370 (Feb 28, 2009)

I barley feel sore at all from yesterdays workout.  However I am still pretty sore from back day, thats a good sign I worked it out good.  Today I am going to go to the gym to hit some legs.


Matt


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 28, 2009)

Why do you single out a day just for working arms?  Thats a waste.


----------



## mboley370 (Feb 28, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Why do you single out a day just for working arms?  Thats a waste.



I am not really sure.  I have just always assumed that is how it was suppose to be done.  Since theres biceps tris and then I do abs also.

What should I include in my arm day?

Thanks for your response.

Matt


----------



## Built (Feb 28, 2009)

Most of us probably don't regularly do "arm day". 

Arms get hit pretty good with pushing and pulling movements.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 28, 2009)

Built said:


> Most of us probably don't regularly do "arm day".
> 
> Arms get hit pretty good with pushing and pulling movements.





I don't do any arm isolation work really.  

For biceps I do pullups and rows.
For triceps I do bench press and then close grip benchpress.  No need to single out a whole day for your arms.


----------



## Built (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll play devil's advocate here and say that on a bulk, you might do a little arm specialization if yours are lagging. But for most of us, training the heavy compounds will ensure even growth for your whole body.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 28, 2009)

Built said:


> I'll play devil's advocate here and say that on a bulk, you might do a little arm specialization if yours are lagging. But for most of us, training the heavy compounds will ensure even growth for your whole body.





True.  And I will admit.  I through some tricep isolation into my chest routine.


----------



## mboley370 (Feb 28, 2009)

Built said:


> I'll play devil's advocate here and say that on a bulk, you might do a little arm specialization if yours are lagging. But for most of us, training the heavy compounds will ensure even growth for your whole body.



I have never heard of a workout that didn't include a arm day.  I have seen several differnt workouts.

chest/back  or chest/tris/shoulders

biceps/back

leg/shoulders 

As of right now this is my workout.

mon chest 10-12 reps/ back high reps   abs  calves

tue biceps, tris,  

wed  shoulders, legs, abs 

thur heavy chest day 2-5 reps 5 sets/ back 8,6,4,6,4,2 reps

Fri biceps, tris, abs 

Sat heavy leg,  shoulder, abs  

This is the exact workout I got pretty big with before however I added a few muscle groups as I advanced on in my workouts.  Such as traps, because they looked smaller than everything else on my body.  So when I was tring to build traps I would add them   mon, wed, fri  all heavy weights 10-12 reps.

Stats before I quit working out.

415 squat
310 flat bench  Not the best I know
285 incline bench ok for me
135 three reps standing against the wall flat bar curl

Last weight recorded  171.9 in my journal from before.



I am up for altering this in any way, because I hit a huge stopping point and my body stalled, I got very ripped and stopped bulking and thats not what I wanted to do. 

However I would only like to bulk to a point, I like to have definetion to my muscles, such as tris showing and the peaks of my biceps.  I like to have a ripped inner chest.  I also like for my quads to show.

I don't like the bulky look with no definetion that just not me.


Thanks for your responses.  

I am going to post some pics up tonight or tomorrow so you can see where i stand which isn't much at all lol.

Matt


----------



## Built (Feb 28, 2009)

I've never done an "arm day". 

I published this split - no arm day:  Got Built? » Baby Got Back


----------



## Ngordyn (Feb 28, 2009)

i only do arm days when i bulk,  my arms lag quite a bit if i don't isolate them


----------



## mboley370 (Feb 28, 2009)

Built said:


> I've never done an "arm day".
> 
> I published this split - no arm day:  Got Built? » Baby Got Back



Thanks for all of the responses.  I think some of the workouts in that thread could work out for me.  I am going to use some of them with my workout or atleast try to move it around.

Thanks for all of your responses.

Matt


----------



## mboley370 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ngordyn said:


> i only do arm days when i bulk,  my arms lag quite a bit if i don't isolate them



My arms have never really lacked at all however I never wanted them to either thats why I always though it was a must that you lift them a seperate day.

I guess I looked at to many arnold workouts lol.

Matt


----------



## mboley370 (Feb 28, 2009)

Finally got some pics up in my album.  Dont be to harsh lol it is 1 month of working out.


Matt


----------



## mboley370 (Mar 2, 2009)

Well I still haven't changed my workout, but I am working on it.

I am going to take it one step at a time.  I posted a thread about my bad benching habit and fixed that today, I was bouncing the weight off my chest a little.  I never knew it was going to be so easy to fix it lol.  However my bench went down a bit, but i got a much better pump from the workout.  


Everything I did today was slow and concentrated.
Rep day
Flat bench
135 x 10  Warm up
190 x 8    I was determined to try this weight however because I was doing them slow and concentrated I failed to get 10 and it burnt me out right away.
185 x 8 
185 x 6  Terrible  I was pretty dissapointed here, bad day.
135 x 10 slow 

No clue why I went down today, but I did.  I guess its because I was actually doing it correctly.

Incline DB

55 x 7 couldn't get 10 I think I was going to wide like a fly my first set I am not use to doing these yet.
55 x 10
55 x 10

Flat bench butterflies

30 x 10  x 3sets  Very slow and concentrated.


Back

3 exercises 3 sets each at 10 reps per set

I worked them out much harder then I ever have yet.  My back felt pretty pumped tonight.


----------



## Built (Mar 2, 2009)

What back work did you do?


----------



## mboley370 (Mar 2, 2009)

Built said:


> What back work did you do?



Well i will be honest I didn't do free weights yet lol. 

I did

lat pull downs

60 lbs x 10  x 3 sets slowly touching my sternum

60 lbs x 10  x 3 sets slowly seated pully rows

The last exercise I did was a machine also regretably

It helped me the most though, I could feel it very good in my lats.

You sit facing away from the machine and you lock your legs in above you are two handles on the back of the bars you can load up weights.  You pull the bars from above you head out in front of you and into your sides while keeping your chest pressed against a mat.  Its pretty hard


110 x 10
130 x 10
130 x 10


I also done a few ab workouts and thats about it.


----------



## mboley370 (Mar 2, 2009)

*I started Seans diet today*

Meal 1:

2 pieces whole wheat bread + 2 eggs + 1 slice American cheese = 390 calories 16g fat 40g carbs 23g protein



Protein shake (2 scoops whey, 16 oz 1% milk)

420 calories 9g fat 28g carbs 56g protein



Meal 2:

1 cup granola = 380 calories 6g fat, 78g carbs, 8g protein
There is no way I could put this down today I guess I am not use to eating this.  I ate 3/4 cup



Meal 3: 

2 pb/j sandwhiches (white bread regrettably)  I ate mine with wheat

430 calories 20g fat 59g carbs, 20g protein



Meal 4(pre workout): 

Kiwi 56 calories 13g carbs 1g protein

Nature Valley Oats n??? Honey granola bars (dry + crunchy)

180 calories 6g fat 29g carbs 4g protein



-

-

Post workout = Protein shake (2 scoops whey, 16 oz 1% milk)

420 calories 9g fat 28g carbs 56g protein





Meal 5:

Salad with garlic expressions dressing, and grilled chicken + baby spinach

This salad actually tasted really good I like the garlic expression dressing

~255 calories 18g fat 15g protein



Meal 6: 2 morning star chicken sandwiches on whole wheat buns
I changed this to two regular chicken sandwiches instead of the morning star

560 calories 17g fat 76g carbs 26g protein



Meal 7: whole wheat bagel with peanut butter

I have never had a whole wheat bagel until today lol it was pretty good  However mine has blueberries in them lol.

400 calories 17g fat 51g carbs 17g protein



Protein shake (2 scoops whey, 16 oz 1% milk)

420 calories 9g fat 28g carbs 56g protein



Totals:

3911 calories 121g fat 402g carbs 282g protein  I am stuffed right now lol this was a lot for me to put down I am a lite eater.


----------



## mboley370 (Mar 3, 2009)

I had to lift early today and I don't think I got enough rest so my workout didn't involve any gains in weight.

Todays Results for biceps and triceps

standing dbc 
1 x 14 30 lbs
1 x 14 30 lbs
1 x 12 30 lbs

Standing straight bar curl

3 x 10 65 lbs


Curl bar setup on pullies,   

42.5 x 12
5?.5 x 10  forget 50 something
62.5 x 10



Seated Triceps presses/machine I love this machine I can't sub it out yet

2 x 10 190 lbs
1 x 15 170 lbs


Rope pully pull downs Are pullys ok since you still use stabilizer muscles

1 x 10 62.5 lbs
2 x 10 72.5 lbs


Dips on two benches hands on one and feat on another.

set 1  12 dips and then 5 where my partner pushed my shoulders so it was hard for me to get back up

set 2  15 dips and then 7 where my partner pushed my shoulders so it was hard for me to get back up

set 3   Parter pushed down on my back very hard for first 8 then I dipped until failure which wasn't many.

Overall I  had a great pump today


----------



## mboley370 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dosn't look good for me to workout today.  I think I have sun poisining and a sinus/upper respatory infection both.  I woke up and feel like shit I am realllllly weak and slugish.   I think I am going to give it a day or so.


----------



## mboley370 (Mar 5, 2009)

I moved up a little tonight for heavy chest, but not much since I was pretty sick yesterday

Flat Bench
135 x 10 warm up
205 x 4
205 x 4
210 x 3 and needed assistance on the 4th
205 x 3 and needed assistance on the 4th
185 x 7 

Incline bench press

165 x 7
165 x 7
175 x 5

Flat dumbell butterfly

40 x 10
55 x 9
55 x 8


Back

I started the free weights tonight, or atleast 1 exercise.

One-Arm Dumbbell Rows, Haven't done these in several years.  So I started with only 55 lbs and stayed at that for form.

55 x 10 x 3 sets


Seated pully rows

42.5 with very good form x 10 x 3 sets


The last exercise I did was a machine also regretably

It helped me the most though, I could feel it very good in my lats.

You sit facing away from the machine and you lock your legs in above you are two handles on the back of the bars you can load up weights. You pull the bars from above you head out in front of you and into your sides while keeping your chest pressed against a mat. Its pretty hard


140 x 8
140 x 8
125 x 10



Matt


----------



## mboley370 (Mar 6, 2009)

Bicep, tricep workout today

Standing flat bar

70 x 10
75 x 12
75 x 12

dumbell curls/hammer curls  I mixed it up today some, I dumbell curled 5 then kept going ending with hammer curls 10 each arm total per set

35 x 8 to heavy needed to move down to get a good concentration
30 x 10
30 x 10


Preacher curls

Wide grip

45 x 20  to lite
65 x 12
65 x 12 and held slowly coming down on the last set for 10 seconds which hurts btw


Triceps

Tricep machine seated puschdown.  

150 x 12
150 x 12
150 x 12

rope pully pull downs

57.5 x 10  to much to get a good concentration
47.5 x 12 felt really good
47.5 x 12 ""

Tricep extensions

15 lbs x 12
15 lbs x 15
15 lbs x 20

Not sure what you call these, but I took a v bar and turned backwards and pushed the weight in front of me it works pretty good.

65 x 15
65 x 14
65 x 15

Overall today was a pretty good day for me nothing is hurting except my shoulders from yesterday.  None of the exercises above hurt my shoulders in any way though.


----------



## mboley370 (Mar 6, 2009)

As for my diet which is posted above, for some odd reason I have lost weight today I weighed in at 158.5.  I am not sure how this is possible eating 3911 calories a day and 1 of the days I had over that do to eating a easter candy snack I couldn't resist lol.  Has anyone ever heard of this?

I guess I will have to gain weight the hard way = only muscle gains lol.  Eatings not going to bulk me up unless I move it to like 5 k cals a day and thats to much for someone my size I think.



Matt


----------



## mboley370 (Mar 12, 2009)

Well I have been pretty busy due to doing some extra exercises for my shoulders thanks to pfunk for his help. I have been staying at the gym for a good 2 hours everday working on some stuff.

I have changed my workout up a bit also.

Mon Chest/Triceps
Tue Bicep/Back
wed legs/shoulders - Pretty light right now, just trying to get them back into shape i did somethings that were wrong benching and torn them up a little.

thur chest/triceps
fri    bicep/back
sat   leg/shoulders again very light if I feel any pain at all in them I quit Mainly I am using 10 lbers and some pully machines for some upward motion exerc.

Tomorrow makes 1 month 2 weeks and I am noticing major gains now in all of my lifting and am gaining muscle all over equaly.


----------



## mboley370 (Mar 12, 2009)

Todays result for chest/triceps

Flat Bench -  Note I have never touched once any of these weights below since I have been back lifting as you can see above in my journal.  So I am pretty damn happy today with my results 225 x 2 pretty good for me since I haven't even lifted anything over 205.

Today was heavy day low reps

4 x 215  Pretty easy so I thought maybe I should step it up
4 x 225  Needed light assistance on 3rd and 10-15lbs on 4th I went up to high here lol Burnt my self out a little here.  Should have just stayed with 215
4 x 215
4 x 215 Needed assist on 4th one
4 x 215 needed assist on 3rd and 4th one


Incline bench-  I shot up big in this today

5 x 185  was going for 4 and decided I had 1 left in me
4 x 185
4 x 190  Needed assist on 4th  15-20 lbs my arms gave out lol


Incline pully flies  I have never tried these before and wow do they work good, best pump I have ever had from a fly ever.

37.5 per pully x 15 pretty easy
42.5 per pully x 12 getting hard
50. per pully  x 10 hard


Triceps.

Seated Pushdown machine   

10 x 170
10 x 170
10 x 190


Rope Pull downs then twist out

10 x 42.5
10 x 50.0
10 x 5?? forget lol


Skull crushers

25 lb bar with 2 x 25lbs on it so 75lbs

8 x 75lbs  Was really dead at this point of my workout today
6 x 75lbs
8 x 75lbs

After each of the reps were done i inner grip benched the curl bar to failure evertime for triceps.

Overall great day I still even have a pump 6 hours later.


----------

